# Co-Parenting with a Narcissist



## IDon'tKnowAnymore (Jul 6, 2015)

How???
How do you do it?
You know how you're supposed to co-parent effectively, present that "united-front" when it comes to your children, be on the same page, so that your kids (in our case, teenage daughter) still view you as solid parental units -- YOU KNOW what I mean?

How do you that with a crazy person???? With someone who think s everything is ABOUT THEM??

I'm sorry... I know I'm raging, but I'm so frustrated. This is so hard to do with someone who thinks the world revolves around them, and can't see beyond their own ego.

And it makes me very sad, because the victim is the child.:crying:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you give a specific example?


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Look up parallel parenting. That is what my IC said I will need to do


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm trying to do the same thing. Narcissist STBXH left two months ago for the OW he started an affair with last year. He lives only 10 minutes away, and so was coming over in the afternoons a few days a week to basically be a playmate to our 13-year-old son, then doing whatever he wanted the rest of the time. He's finally getting that he needs to spend significant, quality time with his son at his house. It's taken some time to get to this point, because he's used to doing everything on his schedule and his terms, and now is being forced to work around our schedules - not an easy transition for him.

The OW isn't with him yet - DS hasn't even met her. I suspect STBXH will become more stingy with his time if she ends up being permanently in the picture.

I'll check out that parallel parenting you mentioned, jelly bean.

OP, what specific issues are you dealing with?


----------



## Finding (Jul 8, 2015)

My wife is not a full-blown narcissist, but she certainly leans heavy on that side of the spectrum. It is difficult. You have to find ways of accepting things and not calling your SO on every little thing, even if you can see that they can't see past themselves. Sometimes it feels like my SO is just another child that I have to manage. Still, you have to show respect, since your kids are watching.

It's not easy.


----------

